# Question about vintage Globe slicer identification



## JohnnyMat (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello all! New to the site, and hoping to get some opinions on a vintage Globe slicer I recently purchased. Also need some info on when a slicer blade has met it's end of usable life.

I purchased this unit for $230 with 4 additional used blades. Unit runs beautifully and slices pork roll (taylor ham) very nicely. Only test so far.

I can't seem to figure out the model on this unit however. I am thinking it may be a Model 75 with some 150 (or similar) parts on it. Not sure if that's possible but that's why I am here.
It has a Delco 1/4 hp, Model A4030 motor with nice oil caps. Slides are very tight (no play at all) and there is only one missing part on the machine (that I can tell). It appears to be missing the knob at the back of the blade shaft. However I am not sure it had one. Just an exposed stainless nut there now.  There are no other model #s or stamped markings that I can find. The serial number on the Globe tag is: 96918

See photos for other details.

There is currently a roughly 11 7/16" ring blade on it. Three of the four spare blades are between 11 1/8" - 11 3/16" from wear.  Not sure if these are junk now or are still usable. There appears to be  a date engraved on them all. One is 12/50 the other two are from '67 and '69. The fourth is cleaned and all wrapped up and I forgot to take photos prior to doing so. That one measured 11 5/16" so I chose that one as a usable spare. Perhaps its not though... thoughts?

Any feedback, suggestions, tips/pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for checking out my post!


----------



## JohnnyMat (Sep 29, 2020)

JohnnyMat said:


> Hello all! New to the site, and hoping to get some opinions on a vintage Globe slicer I recently purchased. Also need some info on when a slicer blade has met it's end of usable life.
> 
> I purchased this unit for $230 with 4 additional used blades. Unit runs beautifully and slices pork roll (taylor ham) very nicely. Only test so far.
> 
> ...



I should add, the reasons I am assuming that this is not simply an original 75, is due to the rippled tray/blade plate and the sharpening mechanism/cover. I can't seem to find any that are an exact match to this one. The 150's seem to all have the ripples and not all 75's (that I've seen) have this blade/sharpener cover. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## boscomurphy (Dec 22, 2022)

JohnnyMat said:


> Hello all! New to the site, and hoping to get some opinions on a vintage Globe slicer I recently purchased. Also need some info on when a slicer blade has met it's end of usable life.
> 
> I purchased this unit for $230 with 4 additional used blades. Unit runs beautifully and slices pork roll (taylor ham) very nicely. Only test so far.
> 
> ...


Hello, I have the same machine but it's Black. Date Code is 1942. I have rebuilt the entire machine and I mean everything. If you need me , [email protected]


----------

